

Facebook Home = Trojan Horse - kurtable
http://www.ritholtz.com/blog/2013/04/facebook-home-trojan-horse/

======
chadillac83
One could say the same thing about the Amazon experience, or the ROM community
with projects like MIUI. As far as I'm concerned it's healthy for the mobile
eco system and in essence is exactly why the Android OS was built the way it
was.

